# lampe cleared to play summer leauge



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

The NY Times (Steve Popper) is reporting he's been cleared by Real Madrid.

www.nytimes.com/2003/07/0...lampe.html


Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lampe, 18, a 7-footer from Poland, who has been trying to negotiate a buyout with Real Madrid of the Spanish league, finally received clearance from Real to participate in the Knicks' rookie camp. He will also play in the N.B.A. summer leagues in Boston and Salt Lake City. He was expected to travel to New York last night from Chicago, where he had been working out with his trainer, Tim Grover, and playing with other N.B.A. players. He will join the Knicks either today or tomorrow


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good for both the Knicks and Lampe.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

This is great news for Knick fans. Getting Lampe to come over and play in the summer league is great news. He will be able to get more adjusted to the NBA game by playing in the summer against other summer league teams.

I can't wait to see this guy develop. I'm very happy that this happened. Now we just need to get Milos over here and we'll be set.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't wait to see what he brings to the table either. He has been in Chicago working out with trainer Tim Grover, and playing ball with a few NBA players. I want to see if any of this is going to payoff for the guy. To see and hear some of these media stories, this guy could be writing his own check if he does well this summer. If he is as good as advertised or not as raw as a few people believe, I think the Knicks sign him to a contract. If he is just too raw, then they'll let him go back to Europe and develope his game for a year. In the next few weeks when the Knicks start playing these summer games, I'll guess WE'LL be his biggest critics, dissecting his game and so forth...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

McDyess + Lampe < Nene


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

i'm not sure he will play in boston tho.......:no:


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> McDyess + Lampe < Nene


lampe = next dirk

so lampe > nene


----------

